# Liquid vs Tab GW-501516



## Voyagersixone (Feb 13, 2020)

I know this isn’t a totally pro-SARMS group. That being said, I’ve seen positive changes with GW. I have pretty sensitive skin (go figure) and you’d be surprised the effect it has on my skin texture because of the blood sugar effects. (Disclaimer: sugar issues shouldn’t be an issue if your diet is in check I know, but just giving an example of its effectiveness in that area).

Ive only ever used liquids before - and I’ve read that they seem to be more effective that way. But, if you’ve tried it - you know it takes like ass. 

my source here now only has tabs - so I was wondering if anyone out there has any actual liquid vs tab experience with SARMS and cares to comment. 

(Yes I know AAS>SARMS)


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Feb 13, 2020)

My only experience with liquid vs tablets was MK-677 (Ibutamoren).  The liquid was purchased from a reputable (and expensive) SARMS company and the tablets were prescribed by my HRT doctor through a compounding pharmacy.  Both gave me fasted blood sugar spikes at more than double what my usual fasted blood sugar normally runs, so I no longer take the stuff.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 13, 2020)

go with liquids


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 14, 2020)

gymrat827 said:


> go with liquids



yeah, that’s what I thought. Dammit


----------



## ripper (Feb 14, 2020)

There shouldn't be any difference.  Personally I'd prefer tabs just b/c their already measured.  My only experience with GW was capped powder.


----------

